# I hate hearing people chew



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I especially hate hearing my mother chew. She was eating and apple before I posted this and the sound she was making was so annoying. She sounds like a horse. When my brother chews he makes this loud smacking sound. Sometimes I just want to slap the food out of his hand and tell him to shut up. Does anyone else hate this too?


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow, I am the same way! I'm glad i'm not the only one :lol If i'm watching tv next to someone eating i will turn the volume up because it drives me nuts. :um


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, it's a pet peeve of mine too. Its as bad as fingernails on a chalkboard to me. Drives me nuts. Also talking while eating--a related major peeve.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes this drives me right up the wall. My step father smacks his lips when he chews. I feel like saying close your mouth when you chew. Were you raised in a barn? :lol


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm the exact same way. If I hear someone chewing while I eat I'm totally disgusted.


----------



## NÃ¶liena (Oct 1, 2005)

omg YES! lol! I'm so glad I'm not the only one! That and when people scrape their teeth against their forks. *shudder* Just drives me up the wall!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

SO DO I. Espcially my mum. It's the most annoying, disgusting sound ever. Whenever I hear it I kind of tap my fork against the plate so I don't have to hear it.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

it annoys me too, but i think i chew like that also. heh. this one time i was at my cousins house and we were all at the table eating cereal then out of nowhere, while i was eating, the cousin to the right of me flipped his hand up and nailed me in the face as i was putting the spoon in my mouth. i smacked him back and we smacked eachother untill we were done with the cereal. whats the point of this story? i have no clue. but i want some lucky charms now


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

My mom does this too. :con She chews with her mouth open and speaks really loudly with food still in her mouth. Just thinking about it annoys me.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I hate hearing my dad chew. It's noisy and annoying.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

:lol great thread!


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes,it's really annoying.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

My wife has a bad habit of eating things like unpopped popcorn kernels and ice cubes from drinks. I just hear that 'pop! crunch crunch' and it drives me up the wall. "Hon, don't do that, it's bad for your teeth!"


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Fact of the day: Homicide is totally justifiable if the victim has disgusting table manners.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

That annoys me too.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Funny thread...this is my pet peeve also. 

I don't know why but my mom especially bugs me when eating anything. And my honey slurps his cereal/soup from the spoon and I have to actually leave the room.


----------



## LM83 (Oct 19, 2005)

I hate hearing people chew too, but I'm also really paranoid when I eat chips or something crunchy that other people can hear me and I'm really annoying them.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

Lol, me too. I hate this so much. It actually ruins my appetite if I am sitting at a table and I can here the other person eating their food.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't like chewing sounds either.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

jamesofmaine said:


> My wife has a bad habit of eating things like unpopped popcorn kernels and ice cubes from drinks. I just hear that 'pop! crunch crunch' and it drives me up the wall. "Hon, don't do that, it's bad for your teeth!"


I sometimes chew the kernals too, when they're kind of half way popped. I like the noise it makes, but now I feel bad.


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

Chewing doesn't bother my so much, but when my dad drinks something hot (like coffee), he doesn't sip it; he SLURPS it. It has to be the most annoying sound on earth!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

^ Slurping is the worst sound, i just can't be around people who slurp soup and whatnot, i just need to leave the room :hide


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I hate when people make snorting and grunting noises when they eat. I know someone who does this all the time and they don't even seem to know it. I don't know how to tell them. I'm not the only one in the room, so other people notice it too.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Yeah... Chewing with one's mouth open is not nice.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Alright, it's now official:

*SLURPING = EVIL*

Tell your friends and family!! They must be warned before it is too late.

Farren


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Blue Bird said:


> jamesofmaine said:
> 
> 
> > My wife has a bad habit of eating things like unpopped popcorn kernels and ice cubes from drinks. I just hear that 'pop! crunch crunch' and it drives me up the wall. "Hon, don't do that, it's bad for your teeth!"
> ...


Didn't mean to make you feel bad there, but...

It's more the fact that she's potentially wrecking her own teeth more than anything else. I'm very obsessive-compulsive about my own teeth, since I have so many problems with them from my past nocturnal teeth grinding.

(Wait.... didn't I just mention in another thread how I never take out my insecurities on others? Oops) :lol


----------



## Reeses (Jan 12, 2005)

*chews a piece of gum loudly*

WHAAAT?! I COULDN'T HEAR YOU!!!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My brother smacks when he eats. He used to "mmmm" every bite, but he has stopped doing that. I suppose enough people pointed out how obnoxious it was. I've never heard anyone eat louder than he does.


----------



## dobug (Oct 29, 2005)

I hate hearing people chew and other people hearing me chew.
HEYHEYHEYWHAT'STHIS. SOMEONE IN THIS THREAD HAD A GAVIN SIGNATURE.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

opcorn


----------



## kj6754 (Nov 11, 2003)

Blue Bird said:


> I especially hate hearing my mother chew. She was eating and apple before I posted this and the sound she was making was so annoying. She sounds like a horse. When my brother chews he makes this loud smacking sound. Sometimes I just want to slap the food out of his hand and tell him to shut up. Does anyone else hate this too?


i don't like when people chew either.

when i eat around people(which is rare) my chewing is silent. and i eat very very slowly.


----------



## xoxox555 (Jun 25, 2012)

the sound of my mom eating slow is soo annoying i hate it its getting worse now I hate the sound so bad I have to leave the room or plug my ears so I wont hear them


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I find it hot when hot girls smack their gum, but annoying when people chew their food loud


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Honestly, I don't mind at all when people chew. It doesn't bother me one bit. :stu


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

No, I hate when people complain about that, same people who complain about you chewing food with your mouth open. Boohoo.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I hate people approaching me in a cheerful manner and they don't even know me.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it's a signal for me to stab their jaw shut with a screwdriver


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I get annoyed by people who take pictures with dollar bills to show off


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

nonesovile said:


> No, I hate when people complain about that, same people who complain about you chewing food with your mouth open. Boohoo.


let me guess: you're one of those people who eats disgustingly.

I've always hated it when people make a lot of noise when they eat. it's so unpleasant for everyone around them, and frankly it's not that hard to just shut your mouth and not eat like a horse. just shows how inconsiderate some people are.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Whats the point of bumping a 6 year old thread :sus


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

I just hate the sound of chewing! Especially when the food is like moving inside their mouth while they are chewing it :teeth


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad to see I'm not the only one with this issue. My dad chews extremely loudly and it is disgusting as all hell. But if I say anything, I swear to God he will fly into a rage and start saying stupid **** that I don't care about. I swear to God I hate him so much, him and his thousands of extremely obnoxious habits. I wish he would just get out of my life already because I don't ever want to interact with him again.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I be chewing, they be complaining, about my chewing...

Let it rain.


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Any form of disgusting eating sounds annoying to me. Chewing with your mouth open, talking with your mouth ful etc.. But the worst is someone who's talking whike they have bits of food still in their throat? Like I'm surrounded by plebeian nincompoops.

Don't mind regular chewing, though.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

ugh i can't stand listening 2 my dad eat! he chews so loud!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hate hearing myself chew!


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I hate that too!


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah..

My brother will be eating something, smacking his lips.... one time I asked him if he could be quieter, he said "Do you really expect me to chew every chew with my mouth shut?"

And I was like, ARE YOU F*CKING KIDDING ME? PEOPLE DO IT EVERY F*CKING DAY. But he didn't stop because he's my brother and apparently he feels it's his duty to make sure I'm on the brink of starting WWIII with him.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

In some parts of the world, chewing with your mouth open is totally acceptable. In my world, the last thing I want to see is food being chewed and hearing smacking lips. Makes me want to strangle the person.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Blue Bird said:


> I especially hate hearing my mother chew. She was eating and apple before I posted this and the sound she was making was so annoying. She sounds like a horse. When my brother chews he makes this loud smacking sound. Sometimes I just want to slap the food out of his hand and tell him to shut up. Does anyone else hate this too?


what else do you hate?


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes this is one of my biggest pet peeves and i agree with most of the posts in this thread.

Also, my best friend makes this obnoxious sound with his tongue after literally every sip of alcohol. I dont even know how to describe it, it's like a clicking sound or something and it drives me crazy... And it's only with alcohol for some reason. But i never say anything cuz it's probably kinda irrational that i get so annoyed by it.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one with this issue. My dad chews extremely loudly and it is disgusting as all hell. *But if I say anything, I swear to God he will fly into a rage and start saying stupid **** that I don't care about*. I swear to God I hate him so much, him and his thousands of extremely obnoxious habits. I wish he would just get out of my life already because I don't ever want to interact with him again.


 Lol your dad sounds just like my dad. I feel like i always have to walk on eggshells around him, cuz I dont know what might piss him off. And i suspect its a big contributer to my SA.


----------



## Sikki (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't stand that sound, too. My dad uses to make this almost every time when he eats, but fortunately for me, we don;t eat together so I don't have to hear him too often. I don't usually get angry easily but this sound can make me lose my temper immediately.


----------



## Nanahima (Dec 8, 2012)

*I'm like that too!*

My sister was in front of me eating a bag of chips, and it annoyed me so much I came here. I told her to stop eating and save some chips from my other sister and she's like 'Why do you care?' and she continues eating. So then I'm like 'you're finishing the whole pack!' and she goes 'no i'm not' and i'm like 'fine whatever, you'll see it on your face.' that got to her, now she went to the kitchen for a glass of water. Ugh now she's here drinking water, ever hear a cow gulp down water? I haven't but I bet it sounds better then she does when she drinks water. You know what else bugs me? The sound of her typing on a computer or pressing the buttons on her stupid phone. And if i ever bring up the annoying sounds she makes, she does it louder :no *ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH *:bash


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate this too and have got into a fight because of it. Makes me see red, think its because I was told off so bad when I was a kid if I did It.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm afraid the sound of my chewing is too loud (with my mouth closed). :hide


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one with this issue. My dad chews extremely loudly and it is disgusting as all hell.


oh God, same here.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Inproper upbringing. Smacking your mouth while you eat is something you need to teach your kids from doing so they don't grow up eating food in that manner.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't stand it. I live alone so don't have to worry about it at home, but it is one of the reasons I have to avoid the lunch room at work. Last time I tried to sit in there at lunch time to read the paper the room was dead silent except for the sound of about a dozen people sitting around the table eating their food. After a minute or two I had to stop reading and get out - it just makes my skin crawl.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I hate people approaching me in a cheerful manner and they don't even know me.





MobiusX said:


> I get annoyed by people who take pictures with dollar bills to show off


:lol


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

lmao, I hate the sound of my mom chewing too. Idk why, the way she chews is just the nastiest sound ever.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG!!!! Glad I'm not the only one :boogie


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

wtf is up with those people.


----------



## happytobewerird (Dec 11, 2013)

yes


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Usually doesn't bother me. I'm more annoyed by people upstairs walking.


----------

